# favourite plant ID site



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have a favourite site for plant ID? I am looking to sell mine and it might be nice to let people know what they are.
Rick


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Rick.

Here is one of the better plant ID sites. Aquatic Plant Central Plantfinder. Of course there is always Tropica Aquarium Plants A - Z.

Hopefully that helps !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow awesome links, thanks stuart


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Stuart,
do you kno who sells some of these more rare plants available in the links you gave?


----------

